# short shifter



## 02maximan (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi , i"m new member i have a 2002 nissan maxima ... looking for a mod! a short shifter anyone with good suggestion where to go , best out there etc...?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02maximan said:


> Hi , i"m new member i have a 2002 nissan maxima ... looking for a mod! a short shifter anyone with good suggestion where to go , best out there etc...?


As far as I know, the Watkins Manufacturing short throw shifter is very popular. I have one and I like it a lot. Its about a 30%+ throw reduction and there it doesn't make the shifts more notchy than it already is. A good thing to add when you do the STS is to replace the shifter bushings and spray em all down with white lithium grease. 

STS: 

http://www.fast-shift.com/

Bushings: 

http://www.suspension.com/nissancars.htm


----------



## 02maximan (Nov 22, 2005)

*thankyou*

thanks thats awesome, now will that have the reverse lever on it?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02maximan said:


> thanks thats awesome, now will that have the reverse lever on it?


The reverse ring is unaffected because you don't actually modify or replace the shift stalk/rod. Let me just clarify. The STS for the 6 speed does not replace the shift rod with one of shorter length. It consists of a piece that goes over the shifter cable connector (under the hood) to shorten the throw distance, and another piece that centers the shift rod (under the shift rod, by the parking brake). The only way to reduce the length of the rod is by cutting it and re-threading so the knob can fit. It can be done, but IMO, it adversely affects the ergonomics of the shifter by making the knob too low since the existing height is perfect for where the arm rest is.


----------



## 02maximan (Nov 22, 2005)

what other mods have you done to your car...ive only had the 2002 maxima SE and just getting ideas i'm looking for quick an easy such as the short shifter, cold air intake etc...???


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02maximan said:


> what other mods have you done to your car...ive only had the 2002 maxima SE and just getting ideas i'm looking for quick an easy such as the short shifter, cold air intake etc...???


Click on my username and go to my homepage... list of stuff I've done is there. 

The only cold air intake for the A33 is made by Place Racing/Cattman and I'm not sure if they even make those anymore. You could try contacting Cattman to check: 

http://www.cattman.com/

Also, I posted some thoughts on intakes here not too long ago:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110692


----------



## 02maximan (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for your help thats awesome , any other tips anytime would be great....


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02maximan said:


> thanks for your help thats awesome , any other tips anytime would be great....


Well, lemme know if ya have any specific questions. 

You can also go look around here: 

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=10

They already have a TON of info floating around there....


----------



## 02maximan (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool, I will forsure thanks alot for the info...and i will check that out 
let you know what i do


----------

